# My new H&R Ultra Slugger



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Just picked up a new H&R Ultra Slug Gun (12gauge) tonight. Anybody got any suggestions on what slug to start with?


----------



## ruger44man (Sep 13, 2004)

Lets see, How about Hornady sst's, winchester partition golds, or maybe some lightfields. That doesn't look like the 4x i gave you. Hope it shoots good for you this weekend and brings you luck next week.

tom


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

I used to have one of those, mine was always really fond of lightfields. I loved that gun it was just like yours(deluxe). Had to sell it to afford gas a couple years ago:sad:


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

Like he says above, hornady sst would be a great choice get a little more distance. Thats what I would try first, 200 yards easy with those babies.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

ruger44man said:


> .......That doesn't look like the 4x i gave you........
> 
> tom


 
Nope, the guys at Jay's were feeling a little extra generous tonight. It's a Swift 3-9x40. (It has the BDC-style reticle in it.) You'll have to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

that gun is freaking ownage! My dad won one at a national wild turkey federation thing and it is sweetness. i shot my first deer (5 point buck) september 29th in the youth hunt. That thing has minimal kick maybe kicks same as 20 gauge birdshot. I forget what slug I used but I dropped him in his tracks at 10 yards:evilsmile very awesome gun just a little heavy

________
Brady
2008 trapping count
****-3
Possum-2
fox-0
yote-0
skunk-0
rat'-0
mink-0


----------



## Crappie John (Jan 12, 2004)

my buddy tried a bunch of slugs and sabots a few years ago for his scoped deer shotgun and now he ONLY uses Lightfields sabots,


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh yea, I forgot to mention they put a 2 lb steel rod in the stock of that thing, If you can deal with a little extra kick and want to make it a little lighter you can pull that rod out a shave a couple pounds. just a thought


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

It look's like mine except I do not have the thumb hole stock...What did you pay for it?? I bought mine almost 9 years ago and payed about $250.. actually traded a mossberg 500 that was about 10 years old with a regular barrel and a cantaliever barrel...even up...


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

bucketmouthhauler said:


> Oh yea, I forgot to mention they put a 2 lb steel rod in the stock of that thing, If you can deal with a little extra kick and want to make it a little lighter you can pull that rod out a shave a couple pounds. just a thought


Hmmm..... didn't know that!


----------



## Quickdraw (Jul 31, 2007)

I have that gun. I tried several of the highest velocity slugs I could find, including Hornady and Winchester, only to find that they are terrebly inconsistent and will not group. Lightfield 3" hybrid slugs were by far the best. I suggest you save the money and just go with Lightfield right off the bat, you will not be dissappointed. Also, make sure you buy ammo with the same lot number on all of your boxes, and make sure to buy extra so you can hunt with it as well. This will ensure consistentcy in your shots.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i spent a lot of money trying different slugs in mine. the top two where the partition golds and the federal premium barnes expander sabots. i been shooting the partitions for 4 years now and couldnt be happier with the results.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

My brother in law has the very same gun, he bought 5 different kinds of slugs last Sunday, shot each brand at a different target. His conclusion was that the Remington Premiere Kore Lock were the best for his gun.
He bought,
Hornady SST's
Remington solid copper
Federal Barns Expanders
The Premiere's
and I forget the last brand he tried.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

wild bill said:


> i spent a lot of money trying different slugs in mine. the top two where the partition golds and the federal premium barnes expander sabots. i been shooting the partitions for 4 years now and couldnt be happier with the results.


what he said... mine definitely likes the partition golds and fed barnes ex...

then again, it shoots lightfields nearly as well other than at longer distances (which i'm not too keen on anyways).


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Forgot to mention mine really likes the Partition gold's and the SST's..it did NOT like the Lightfield's...Shooting the SST's for the second year now...love em..


----------



## Quickdraw (Jul 31, 2007)

This is interesting, mixed results. I guess you have to try them out yourself.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Jacob Huffman said:


> ....What did you pay for it?? I bought mine almost 9 years ago and payed about $250....
> 
> Sticker on it was $305 (plus tax) but I got it for $300 out the door. Then the scope was extra.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Quickdraw said:


> This is interesting, *mixed results*. I guess you have to try them out yourself.


You got that right! I had all ready done a bunch of research ahead of time so I was kind of expecting it.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

harpo1 said:


> Jacob Huffman said:
> 
> 
> > ....What did you pay for it?? I bought mine almost 9 years ago and payed about $250....
> ...


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

laterilus said:


> harpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I got the exact same gun back in Sept, 299 at Guns Galore topped it off with a 3x9 Pentax. *Soon as the wife wakes up I will be getting around and get down to dial it in*. Feels great when shouldered, looking forward to shooting a deer with it.
> ...


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I also picked up an Ultra Slug Hunter this year. I picked up several boxes of Hastings Lasers, Lightfield hybrids, and Winchester Supremes. I started out with the Hastings slugs and had limited time at the range so I didn't get a chance to try the others yet. I kept it under 100 yards but was really impressed with the Hastings slugs. 

I'll try longer distances and other brands when I get more time, but for now I'm very satisfied out to 100.


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

After reading this thread, I went out and bought one Saturday at Gander Mountain. $299 for the Deluxe model (laminate stock). Sighted in on Sunday. Hunting everyday this week!


----------



## mach1wade (Mar 1, 2008)

first year i used lightfields 23/4 shoots them well out to 120ish yards then they do a nose dive. switched to hornaday sst 23/4 last year bought 5 boxes used one to sight in shot 2 deer last year a doe at 187 yards droped dead then a big bodied buck 6pt full run at 92 yards folded up in a 20 yard slide, this year 2nd morning shot a real big 7pt should of been a 8 broke off tine dressed out 210lbs he was at 136 yrds in a ditch spine shot him all i could see at the time was headed to a large corn field did not want him to get away the sst slug are a great round best round ive ever tried


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

I am using the Lightfields right now but I also bought 3 boxes of the SST's. I used these to sight in my Reminton 1100 with on Sunday. Also some great shooting ammo! Very accurate when sighted in at 100 yards. Might carry this gun this afternoon, trying to change my luck.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

mach1wade said:


> first year i used lightfields 23/4 shoots them well out to 120ish yards then they do a nose dive. switched to hornaday sst 23/4 last year ........


Yeah, I bought the gun a little too late into the season and didn't have a lot of time to experiment with different slugs. After several days of research, I went with the "crowd favorite" which was the Lightfields, but I do plan to do some more testing in the spring with Hornady's & Hastings. However, I'm shooting sub 2" groups (from a bench of course) at 100 yards with the Lightfields so the other Manufacturers are really going to have to perform to get me to switch.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

I shot the sst's and had 2 duds, put them in the 870 one went off the other was a straight up dud. I was concerned about the gun not hitting the primer hard enough, bought 6 more boxes of sst,no problem.
The only real problem was I missed a 3 pt at 45yds and a doe at 25yds. Put it up, got the 870 back out, gotta get to the range and see whats up with the Ultra. I was 1.5 inches high at 100yd when I left the range.


----------

